# Deer Skinning Rack



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been trying to locate some parts to make a rack for skinning game, similar to a swing set frame. I'm trying to find the end brackets, but I'm having trouble locating them. Does anyone know who sells them? Did you fabricate your own, or have any other ideas? If anyone has any pics would be cool too.
Thanks!


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I assume you are talking about attaching something to your horizontal cross bar so that you can attach legs?? If yes, we took some rebar and bent them enough to wrap over the top of the horizontal cross bar and then welded them on to the cross bar. Then you get four pipe legs of your choosing and they can simply slide onto the rebar. We did not weld the pipe legs to the rebar so that it remained easy to transport. Simply pull the legs off and you are good to go. One additional note, depending on how high you are making yours (ours measures twelve feet to the cross bar) once you find a location you will need to put tie downs on each end to keep it stable. Works great.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ours ia an A-frame type with 4 pipe legs ( 2 on each end) and we can have 5 deer hanging at one time. We have only one winch on it though but it doesn't matter b/c we jus tie the others off mlike we would tie a boat to a dock. There have been a couple of timew when we have been skinning 5 deer at one time and we had plenty of room for everybody to move around. srry no pics
Cody


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*A- Frame*

Trout Snatcher, where are you located? Lease and home. We have one, and I think 2 A- Frames at the lease we need to dispose of. They look like kids swingsets. We have not used them for about 12-15 years, we built a skinning shed at the lease. They are located 27 mi. North of Rocksprings. I have some hunters going up this weekend, if they go in a truck I can have them bring them back to either Tomball or Katy. I could also give you directions to the lease opening weekend if you wanted to come over and pick them up. Otherwise, I could bring them to Webster after opening. I do not know what shape they are in, they are piled up against a cedar tree behind camp.
Let me know if you are interested. By the way, they would be free.
BB


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I made mine out of 2" sq tube and a old boat trailer winch, It fits in the hitch recever on the truck and is very easy to store and move around.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

wacker said:


> I made mine out of 2" sq tube and a old boat trailer winch, It fits in the hitch recever on the truck and is very easy to store and move around.


Same here built a rack to go in the truck hitch. Also something that helps make some cables to wrap to the front legs as your cleaning to keep the deer from swinging as your cutting. Make skinning alot easier.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We made ours out of commercial scaffolding braces and clamps.


----------

